# Question bête : à quoi sert un port Ethernet sur un écran?



## nums (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je regardais les caractéristiques du dernier écran Apple Thunderbolt et me suis posé la question.
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire quel usage on peut faire d'un port Ethernet sur un écran? 
Je ne vois pas.


----------



## Sion (17 Août 2011)

A transmettre le réseau via USB à un appareil connecté 

Genre les MBA n'ont pas port ethernet, mais branchés à un AD ils l'ont


----------



## nifex (17 Août 2011)

les derniers écrans font office de hub. En effet grâce a thunderbolt, on peut brancher par exemple sur un macbook pro 2011, 2 écrans apple, des disques durs, et d'autres éléments en les chaînants.

L'intérêt du port ethernet sur l'écran et donc de pouvoir brancher uniquement le câble thunderbolt a son portable en rentrant avec son portable chez soit, sans devoir brancher ethernet, usb et autres qui reste tout le temps branché sur l'écran par exemple.


----------



## nums (17 Août 2011)

Merci pour les réponses.


----------

